# Best bank for internet access



## dojoman43 (Jan 12, 2011)

I have opened an account with Marfin Laiki and I am trying to set up internet banking, however I have to wait for a oin number to come by post before I can finally set it up. I have been waiting for 3 weeks for said pin number, does anyone know if any of the other banks are easier to set up net access than this? I have ben in and they keep saying it is in the post!!!!


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

I swapped from Alpha as the charges seemed to be different all the time and changed to Hellenic.

Everything was done and dusted within the week but we were in the bank for around 40mins setting the account up.


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

dojoman43 said:


> I have opened an account with Marfin Laiki and I am trying to set up internet banking, however I have to wait for a oin number to come by post before I can finally set it up. I have been waiting for 3 weeks for said pin number, does anyone know if any of the other banks are easier to set up net access than this? I have ben in and they keep saying it is in the post!!!!


We have set up with Bank of Cyprus . 
Internet is very good. We have savings and current account . Moving money around is very quick , even on my iPad . After opening the account , pass codes and internet digi pass unit , arrived in one week. 
All staff are really helpful and friendly.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I have no problem with Laiki's online banking. It does not take 3 weeks to get a pin. It's time you insisted they sent another. If the post is the real problem ask them to hold it at the branch for collection. If the branch personnel are being difficult then phone their main centre.

Pete


----------



## dojoman43 (Jan 12, 2011)

I know it does not normally take 3 weeks to get a pin, and I have been in to the bank on 2 occasions, the first time I was told it was in the post, the second time they ordered me a new pin which has still not arrived.


----------



## dojoman43 (Jan 12, 2011)

Result, pin has arrived today, yaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2012)

When now the Cyprus banks have economic troubles and the EU directive about use of SEPA transfer it is perhaps a good idea to keep money outside Cyprus and using SEPA transfer to fill the Cyprus account when needed. From 1:st of July the money will reach your account in 1 day.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> When now the Cyprus banks have economic troubles and the EU directive about use of SEPA transfer it is perhaps a good idea to keep money outside Cyprus and using SEPA transfer to fill the Cyprus account when needed. From 1:st of July the money will reach your account in 1 day.


I do think this is scaremongering.

Neither the government or the EU will allow banks to fail here any more than they did in the UK. I believe that the liquidity requirement the EU demands of the banks has now been met in the case of Bank of Cyprus and Laiki.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2012)

I dont want to scare anyone. Just to be alert. And about the banks, if Greece decides to file for state bankrupcy, the Cyprus banks dont have money enough without EU help.

And the amount that state guarantee is max 100000 €


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> I dont want to scare anyone. Just to be alert. And about the banks, if Greece decides to file for state bankrupcy, the Cyprus banks dont have money enough without EU help.
> 
> And the amount that state guarantee is max 100000 €


I think you may have got this slightly wrong. In the extremely unlikely event of Greece becoming bankrupt (there is nowhere for them to file this as they are not a company!) the Cyprus banks investment in Greece might become worthless. This is a serious loss on their books but the money has already gone and is therefore not a burden on their liquidity which, as I said before, is now assured.

The state guarantee you quote is per person per bank and I am delighted that you have enough cash spread around to worry that this is not enough.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2012)

If zou want to buy a house in Cyprus 100000 euro will not get you much. And a mortgage is mostly not available anymore.

And still, if the Greece assets become worthless, then the Cyprus banks will be in REAL trouble. Its stupid to say that they can just go on as nothing has happened. They will need all the help they can get from EU to survive. 

And who has assured their liquidity? According to the big players in the financial market Cyprus banks may need up to 10 billion Euro. And EU has not promised to help with 1 cent yet


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> If zou want to buy a house in Cyprus 100000 euro will not get you much. And a mortgage is mostly not available anymore.
> 
> And still, if the Greece assets become worthless, then the Cyprus banks will be in REAL trouble. Its stupid to say that they can just go on as nothing has happened. They will need all the help they can get from EU to survive.
> 
> And who has assured their liquidity? According to the big players in the financial market Cyprus banks may need up to 10 billion Euro. And EU has not promised to help with 1 cent yet


We were not discussing house prices so I fail to see why you bring that up.

I don't see any need for you to becoming insulting and tell me I am stupid, particularly after disregarding what I have said and misquoting me.

The Cyprus government assured the bulk of Laiki's liquidity shortfall recently.

As you appear to relish your doom scenarios against Cyprus, I wonder why you have any interest here at all.

Pete


----------



## dojoman43 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, but can we please keep to the topic of the original question?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> We were not discussing house prices so I fail to see why you bring that up.
> 
> I don't see any need for you to becoming insulting and tell me I am stupid, particularly after disregarding what I have said and misquoting me.
> 
> ...


For my part I will end the discussion with the following

About House Prices. I just meant that 100000 euro is not much money really. To invest in Cyprus today you need cash, because the banks will not lend you the money.
About the government assuring the Laika shortfall. How can they? 

And abou stupidity. It was not meant to anyone personally. But to think that a bank can just ignore billions in bad debts is in my book stupid. The current crisis is caused by ignored bad debts

And about my doom scenarios about Cyprus.

What have I said about Cyprus? I have said about Cyprus banks as well as all other banks that are involved in this crisis.

I will gladely invest in Cyprus when there is an oppertunity. Because it in Cyprus I plan to spend the rest of my life. Cyprus is a wonderful place to live in, but as everywhere else its not a paradise without faults


----------

